# Grass



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I found this grass at the cottage just starting to grow wondered if any body else has found any.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It almost looks like hairgrass - but I don't think it is. The leafs are thicker and if I remember correctly, are much more rigid and sturdy.

I have the same grass, or very similar, up at my cottage in muskoka. It was growing emersed along the shoreline, and in swampy areas. There was also some that was submersed. I remember trying to grow it last year sometime, but without much success.

If you have the time, you can try to find it via:

http://el.erdc.usace.army.mil/aqua/apis/

or

http://plants.usda.gov/

I don't have the time right now, perhaps next week 

Good luck growing it!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Chris I found it emerged and it seems to be growing quite well time will tell


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The problem you might encounter with plants native to our province is that many of them do not do well when temperatures are raised to tropical temps (plants in general fare better in cooler water).


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Any update on how it is doing pat?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*update*

It still seems to be growing Ill grab a couple of pics tonight just got back from the cottage so Ill post up tomorrow


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll succesfully grow some long hair grass before. They should be native to Ontario because I collected them from my dad's pond. I have no clue where they came from, but they where doing fine. The problem with thing long hair grass is that they where too tall and not very appealing. I could think of how to use in an aquarium.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

